# Nature's Logic



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Nature's Logic canine and feline frozen food Seems to be some good raw food for them. I split up giving her raw chicken thighs and legs, ribs, duck necks, etc and the Nature's Logic.
I started out with the Beef: For a list of ingredients go here: Nature's Logic
Am feeding the rabbit right now.


INGREDIENTS: Beef, Beef Heart, Beef Liver, Beef Kidney, Pumpkin Seed, Montmorillonite Clay, Cottage Cheese, Egg Shell Meal, Whole Eggs, Cod Liver Oil, Parsley, Blueberry Powder, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Cranberry Powder, Almond Powder, Tomato Powder , Apricot Powder, Artichoke Powder, Avocado Powder, Spinach Powder, Apple Powder, Broccoli Powder, Carrot Powder, Pumpkin Powder, Kelp, Chicory Root, Rosemary


Probably wouldn't be that good of a deal for those who have large dogs or multiple ones.


----------



## Jimroe5301 (Dec 5, 2011)

Be careful


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Jimroe5301 said:


> Be careful


Please elaborate. Thanks!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Jimroe5301 said:


> Be careful


Be careful of what?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

It's not bad as far as premade goes. I've met the owner of the company (he used to partially own natures variety I believe), I wasn't too impressed by him. But the food isn't bad if you're going to do premade. I wish it had some bone content, but they make up for it with the eggshell powder. I think it's superior to most just because they don't use high pressure pasteurization.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Previous discussion related to this uncooked kibble product...

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/2550-montmorillonite-clay-your-take.html


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Has anyone ever tried Nature's Logic canine and feline frozen food Seems to be some good raw food for them. I split up giving her raw chicken thighs and legs, ribs, duck necks, etc and the Nature's Logic.
> I started out with the Beef: For a list of ingredients go here: Nature's Logic
> Am feeding the rabbit right now.
> 
> ...


i remember when you started feeding raw and then stopped because you were worried that you weren't giving your dog the nutrition needed and the balance.

feeding a pre made doesn't guarantee that you'll be giving that balance either.....

is it possible to go back to feeding raw? and not the premade? 

whilst pre made is better than kibble, certainly you don't know from where the protein is gotten, nor do you know the ratios or the amounts.....


they are putting pumpkin in for fibre to take the place of bone. that's a lot of organ to be feeding every meal....kidney and liver...
the clay? i don't even know why they would put that in there.
cod liver oil - you run the risk of overdosing with vitamin a, which is a fat soluble vitamin

the ingredients are just not up there for a nutritionally balanced, species appropriate food. there's no bone...and what they are doing is subbing in other ingredients to keep the poo firm, but not giving bone denies your dog essential minerals and vitamins.....not to mention the workout dogs need.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

,By feeding prey model, you control how much and what you feed. Pre made you just get whatever and however much they decide to put in. You are much better off and will get all the benefits of raw with prey model. You will get all the nutrients you need, and we are all glad to help you make sure you do.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> i remember when you started feeding raw and then stopped because you were worried that you weren't giving your dog the nutrition needed and the balance.
> 
> feeding a pre made doesn't guarantee that you'll be giving that balance either.....
> 
> ...


If you read my original post you will see that I do feed raw. I give her chicken thighs and legs, duck necks, beef and pork ribs (I don't let her chew the beef ribs all that much, don't want a broken tooth) I also give her raw eggs and grind the egg shells for her. I give her the NV baskets every other day or so, because of the liver and kidneys and other things in it. She won't eat liver or kidneys. May give her the extra nutrition. Doesn't seem like it would hurt anything.
Her poop is good, her fur shines, teeth are as white as you can get and she has too much energy. (anyway I can trap some of it?)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The last time I went to the dog food store, because I hadn't been in for awhile. The owner was in there and I was telling him I was feeding raw mostly now and he gave me a big bag of the rabbit Natures logic for free, no I didn't turn it down and no I'm not going to feed it all the time. But it's the first rabbit mine have ever had and I mixed it with other meat deer I think. But I was not about to turn it down free is good.

Well it's the first rabbit this bunch of dogs has had my bassets use to catch some and Sidney would eat them whole not leave a thing.

edit: say if your worried about getting enough nutrition how about there all food fortifier I have used it when I was feeding kibble and he gave me a bag that was past it's date, yes I made out good the last time I went in there. Take a look at it.


----------



## Blueszz (Oct 25, 2011)

In the list of ingredients I miss a calcium source.
nicole


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well then, carry on 

if i read your original post, my memory isn't so good these days and my response reflects that.....my bad....


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Blueszz said:


> In the list of ingredients I miss a calcium source.
> nicole


I thought that is what egg shells are for????


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> I thought that is what egg shells are for????


it is and you also feed calcium when you feed bone and eggs,


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

More than just calcium, you need to look at the calcium/phosphorus ratio. this food has 1% cacium, .8% phosphorus, which I believe is very good.

From everything i have read, problems arise when you are feeding too much of one to the other - and that's pretty easy to do. Egg innards are phosphorus, eggshell is calcium. Bones are cacium so you can't feed meat and not bones. It's all about that calcium/phosphorus thing going on. In my opinion.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's what I pay more attention to than anything when feeding my smaller dog, who gets constipation when she eats alot of bone. So I have to give her eggshells.

Here is a page on balancing the two in a raw diet - this guy thinks bones are the critical part. he doesn't address whether eggshells work the same.

K9joy Education: free article on " Balancing the Calcium/Phosphorous ratio in a raw diet for dogs " by Mogens Eliasen

It also explains how the level of calcium/phosphorus in processed dog food is meaningless, as it's often put into the food in a way the dog can't digest. Very much an advocate of bones as a calcium source.


----------



## Jimroe5301 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Just an FYI*

I know a gentleman named John Ray. He used to work for Natures Logic and had a financial interest in the company. He has left the position that he held, because the company is have money problems. I am not saying anything bad about the company or the product, just be careful. If your feeding the product and your pup is doing well, just have a back up plan if one day you can't get your food any longer. Thanks.

Jim


----------

